# Bosch 1618EVS vs PC 890 series



## CanadianNorth (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I need some insight as to which router would be better for my MLCS PowerLift. I need a 3.5" size motor too fit into the lift. I also want it to be a 2.25 HP. I have read reviews, but they are mixed and mostly too old to use. The two I am looking at currently are the Bosch 1618EVS or the PC 890 series. Whichever one I decide on will most likely stay in the table about 85 to 90% of the time. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
John


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi John,

I am also in the process of building a new router table (seems like forever) and I have decided to use the Porter Cable 7518 router in my new Jessem lift. I looked at many routers (drooling over the Festool line) but since I already have several PC 690 i decided to stay the course. I have never had any problems with my PC routers and I can purchase the 7518 (motor only) for about $300.00 (Rockler). If I pass on the complete router (i.e. handle) it will always stay in my router table which is really what I want.

Not sure if this helps you but I think the bottom line with a router table set-up is some power as well as variable speed....which the 7518 has....

Best Regards!

John


----------



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

I just bought the Bosch 1617 EVS to put in my new table I just built with a Jess Em lift.
It's great and unbelievably quiet.


----------



## CanadianNorth (Sep 25, 2010)

JPF Woodworking...Tks for the reply...What is the motor diameter of your PC7518 model router? My max diameter for the lift is 3.5".

Cheers,
John


----------



## CanadianNorth (Sep 25, 2010)

Joe Engineer...Tks for the info on the quiteness of the Bosch...Will take it into consideration.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the 7518 is a larger diameter, I think it is 4.2" and will not fit your lift. The 1618 is a 1617 motor in the D handle base. My 1617's have been trouble free for over 11 years now. You can hook the dust collection adapter to the Bosch routers for under table dust collection that captures most of the debris. The hose should not interfere with the lift but I can not verify this.


----------



## CanadianNorth (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Mike, tks for the insight...I am looking for max power that my lift will accomodate at 3.5"...What is the difference between the 1618 and the 1617? Is is just in a base or are their extra features between the two? Mike, what would be your best call on a router for my MLCS PowerLift? Now a days, its like a kid in a candy store picking from all the choices. Tks so much for all the help!!!!

Cheers,
John


----------



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

3.5 "


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the only difference between the 1617 and 1618 is the 1618 has a D handle base... same motor. You can order the motor only since you are using it in a lift. One thing to consider: since the motor will be table mounted you can order the 1617 as opposed to the 1617EVS. Use an external speed control with this and you will get great results and a more dependable set up. This is the route I used and zero problems.

I am not trying to rain on your parade but I do not see the need for a lift. It is faster to pop your router out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. The 1617 fixed bases have above the table height adjustment but I have never used it.(A built in lift)

I would rather spend the money on bits and wood.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> John, the only difference between the 1617 and 1618 is the 1618 has a D handle base... same motor. You can order the motor only since you are using it in a lift. One thing to consider: since the motor will be table mounted you can order the 1617 as opposed to the 1617EVS. Use an external speed control with this and you will get great results and a more dependable set up. This is the route I used and zero problems.
> 
> I am not trying to rain on your parade but I do not see the need for a lift. It is faster to pop your router out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. *The 1617 fixed bases have above the table height adjustment but I have never used it.(A built in lift)*
> I would rather spend the money on bits and wood.


I've used mine. Had to drill the my insert plate for it, but a 3/16" hole is all that is necessary if i recall correctly. The hex head is 1/8" and my notebook paper template got me perfect on the first shot so now i have a plate as a template. Works great, and easy lifting. The "table base" for the 1617 is basically the standard fixed base without the handle mounts, so using the standard base would work, you just might have to remove the handles.

Mike--i've not tried using the plunge base in the table. Would that make my life any easier? Spring removal should be pretty simple i think.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, Bosch does not recommend using this plunge base in a table.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I remember reading that now that you mention it. Thanks Mike!!


----------



## CanadianNorth (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Mike...Tks for all the help in this matter, greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
John


----------

